# what happened to the cabbage soup thread?



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

I was reading here once before an entire thread dedicated to a cabbage soup diet... the recipe looked very tasty... if anyone remembers or has the recipe please repost it, also looking for feedback by anyone who has lost weight with it... got cabbage coming out my ears!

I.S.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Here's the website for the cabbage soup diet.

http://www.cabbage-soup-diet.com/

If you only have a few lbs to loose this may be OK. I've made the soup before and it is a good filler, real low in calories. But I've never tried the diet it's self. You are only suppose to stay on it for 7 days.


----------



## JR05 (Jan 1, 2005)

I did the diet this summer and lost with it. I was at 180 and went down to 167 in the 7 days. If I do it again I will put the soup thru the blender as it was too chunky for my taste. It was easy to do as you only stayed on it for the 7 days.

jr05


----------



## snuffysmith (Feb 19, 2006)

Here's one for you ladies out there.
( I'm a crusty ol' FAT bachelor that needs to lose a lot of weight) and I found the old version of the cabbage soup diet.
The recipe called for, among other stuff, 6 large onions. I faithfully got six of the biggest onions I could find and went to work. Chop, chop, chop. Wow, that's a lot of onions I better check the directions. Yup, six large onions.
Mmmm, my pot's not going to be big enough, ran to store for bigger pot. There! Back to work. Celery, peppers, large head of cabbage. Welllll. that bout filled up the pot. No room for rest of the stuff. By this time I had put in the seasonings and water.
Back to the computer, check posts for recipe, and low' N behold, six large GREEN onions, the first recipe just said six large onions.
No way this is going to work, I'll do it over right tomorrow, threw it in the garbage,(tomorrow is pick-up day); all that work made me kinda hongry, think I'll get somthin' to eat. LOL
I love a good joke, even if it's on me!! :doh: :stirpot: :rotfl:


----------

